# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Волгоградская область

## pulsewave

что, есть кто нить отсюда?.. или из близлежайших местностей?  :Smile:

----------


## Lovely

Привет! Я вот тоже из Волгограда! ))

----------


## pulsewave

итак кроме меня насчиталось еще 2 чела, появляющихся очень редко да и вообще не считающих себя суицидниками.. мдя О.о

----------


## alonely

*pulsewave*

бываю там летом.

----------


## pulsewave

ап ))

----------


## Iblis

Также из Волгограда,хотел бы найти единомышленников. Тех,кто серьёзно(или сомневается) об этом думает. email [email protected]

----------


## беатрис

я из волгограда. если кто-нибудь  хотел бы поговорить, пишите [email protected]

----------


## pulsewave

бумп.

----------


## Sankur

А я вот тоже из Волгограда...)

----------

